# Nikon 55-200VR lens question



## Pilotkid424 (May 16, 2010)

Hey,
Well, im new to photography and have a quick question about a lens. I recently purchased a Nikon D3000 which comes with a 18-55 VR lens. I am looking to purchase a 55-200VR lens and found one online at b&h photo for roughly $180 but it says it's "imported" and the more you read it says it's "grey market" and that it doesn't come with the Nikon warranty, but b&h will warranty it for 1 year. They also have the "real" one that comes with the NIkon warranty for roughly $230. What is your opinion on it? I would be saving $60 off of regular price compared to only $30 off for the lens that comes with the Nikon warranty?

Thanks, Austin

I posted the links for the 2 lenses below
Nikon | AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED | 2166

Nikon | AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED | 2166


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

if anything happens to the lens, Nikon WILL NOT touch grey market lenses.  So, if you ever wanted to fix something on it, they won't.  Thats why you are paying extra for the legit, five year, nikon warranty.


----------



## Pilotkid424 (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the response, yeah thats what i figured, if you don't mind, i am new to photography, how often do lenses break, i guess my question is how likely is it that i will need the warranty within 5 years?


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

if you treat ur equip right, they last a LONG time.  My dad has a canon a1 setup with three lenses, and they still work well today (about 25 years old). 

Just be careful with your stuff, and itll be fine


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

but then again, with todays technology, there is more things that can go wrong.


----------



## Pilotkid424 (May 16, 2010)

yeah, thats what i was wondering about, and plastic casings seem like an accident waiting to happen, thanks for the help, im thinkin i should probably go with the legit lens,


----------



## Garbz (May 17, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> if anything happens to the lens, Nikon WILL NOT touch grey market lenses.  So, if you ever wanted to fix something on it, they won't.



Not quite right. Nikon will not honour the warranty or even attempt to honour the warranty, even if the product itself was dead on arrival. These are all disputes that you can take up with the company which sells you the lens.

If your lens genuinely needs repair Nikon will do it, and charge you for looking at it, charge for the repair, and charge you for freight to send it back to you, just like any other out of warranty lens.

I know because I had a dispute with them when they sent me a bill for a supposed grey market lens that I sent back for repair. After a week of arguing (Nikon said the serial was grey market so they didn't give a toss where it came from or what paperwork I had), the original shop I bought it from paid the bill, retrieved the lens and offered me a brand new lens as a "sorry for your troubles", while they took over the dispute with Nikon.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2010)

Nikon USA Service, *will not work* on a lens that does not have a USA serial number, warranty or not.

An imported/grey market lens would have to be sent back to the seller who would then make arangements to get the lens repaired or replaced.


----------



## Pilotkid424 (May 17, 2010)

thanks for the replys, the more i read about it i think its a good idea to spend the extra $ and buy the "usa" lens


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2010)

Pilotkid424 said:


> thanks for the replys, the more i read about it i think its a good idea to spend the extra $ and buy the "usa" lens


Plus when you register a USA warrantied lens, online or snail mail Nikon, extends the warranty to 5 years.

Imported/grey market warranty is for only 1 year.


----------



## Garbz (May 18, 2010)

Ahh there's the key word. Nikon USA won't. Send the lens to Nikon Japan.

Had the same problem with Sigma. The Australian distributor wanted nothing to do with it.


----------

